# Genius Trap Design



## DanDan (Jun 9, 2006)

A client of mine came up with this. The metal stuff is Cable Tray used by electrical contractors. It can be found for about a buck or two per foot. His Pics can do the rest of the talking.































DD


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a clever idea! :T How wide is that channel?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is great. Simple and lightweight. :TT

You can get it in any size from 75mm to 600mm http://www.caddyindustrial.com.au/Content/13580


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Bill..That means it would be suitable for both bass traps and wall panels!


----------



## DanDan (Jun 9, 2006)

100mm in this case. The only downside seems to be very variable cost. I have seen it advertised over a three to one price range. 
The fibre was 100mm thick Rocksilk RS100. Fabric is just cotton bedsheet I reckon. 

DD


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Is he using them as bass traps or wall panels?


----------



## DanDan (Jun 9, 2006)

Some are hanging as clouds. Some are straddling corners as bass traps. Others are hanging for side reflection duty. Others are moved about as Gobos to create macro acoustics when recording instruments or vocals. 
They are very robust. I know it's very simple, but therein lies the beauty for me. I feel kinda chuffed and proud of my client/friend, John Crone of Manor Studio Cobh Ireland.
After a request, he sent me a photo 'essay' of all the build details. 
http://www.irishacoustics.com/index.php/acoustics/diy-acoustic-traps/
DD


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I JUST made some adsorbers, I wish I would have known about that channeling stuff, all I could find was 1"x.5" drywall edging which I used 2 pieces per side of 2" thick rockwool - that required tape and much more complexity than than this system - awesome idea!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great idea on a frame!


----------



## scubadaddy (Oct 23, 2012)

I just bought materials to make about 8 panels/traps, will be taking the wood back to do this! Great idea. 

Are there any advantage/disadvantages to using wood vs. steel (from an acoustic perspective)?


----------



## DanDan (Jun 9, 2006)

No disadvantage that I know of. 
DD


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

DanDan said:


> A client of mine came up with this. The metal stuff is Cable Tray used by electrical contractors. It can be found for about a buck or two per foot.


I do not want large metal-framed objects in my listening room. I am concerned about camouflaging them and preventing their edges from damaging other things in the room. In fact, that is the only drawback that I saw in the RealTraps stuff that I tried.


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I do not want large metal-framed objects in my listening room. I am concerned about camouflaging them and preventing their edges from damaging other things in the room. In fact, that is the only drawback that I saw in the RealTraps stuff that I tried.


I agree with the stealth approach


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We put ours in Japanese Kimonos, and wrapped some in Japanese Kimomo silk material and then hung them on the wall as decorations.


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> We put ours in Japanese Kimonos, and wrapped some in Japanese Kimomo silk material and then hung them on the wall as decorations.


Silk, the fabric of Kings.... I imagine they look very good... Very creative idea... 
Simple microfiber here.


----------

